# How about this T5 HO fixture on Ebay



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

I want to replace my T5 fixture to HO. Searched around and found this one on Ebay really catching my eyes

48" 108W T5 HO Aquarium Light Hood Marine Cichlid Reef Freshwater Plant German | eBay

Just wondering if anyone here used this kinda of fixture before? I have a 72 gal discus tank w/o plants

thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert, but if you don't have or plan to have plants, you might be better with the NO fixture or a standard T8 fixture. I believe an HO fixture would be overkill as they are mainly used for planted tanks & can also invite algae easily w/o plants. I also would think the Discus would be more comfortable T5NO or T8...once again , no expert, just my thoughts


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Only problem I see is that the legs might not fit every tank. They look narrow at the bottoms where it fits over the top edge of the tank. I bought an odyssea light that is similiar and so far no problems. As Diztrd1 said it might be a lot of light but you could always switch out a bulb for a colormax or something less bright. Check canadian aquatics webpage. They usually have good deals on lights. Save money on shipping costs and I think they include taxes in their price.


----------



## EdmondsAquarium (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks!

Does HO bulbs last longer than NO? My T5 NO bought from KE only last about 3 months, each costs over $24.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ive never had a problem with t5 bulbs. I have t5 HO and NO lights and never noticed them burning out quick. Usually people say they should be replaced every year or sooner anyways if you have live plants. My dads t5 NO fixture did burn one bulb out in 8 months though. I write the date on the bulb end caps. Sometimes time flies by and what seems like a few months its actually been longer. Unless you keep all your receipts and know its actually been 3 months.


----------

